# Xcode & commit



## elodouwen (4 Avril 2012)

salut à tous

ce queje lis sur nternet ou dans l'aide de Xcode me monre que le menu "SCM" est asez riche et conient notamment des instructions pour "commit" le projet

or dans ma version de Xcode le menu SCM est très pauvre et ne correspond pas à cela et contient seulement trois trucs
repositories
configure SCM repositories
configure SCM for this projetct

jene comprend pas pourquoi mon menu ne correspond pas à ce qui est dit partout

du coup je ne comprend pas comment faire "commit" sans être obligé de passer par le terminal.

j'ai Xcode 3.2.6 sous snow leopard X.6.8

Sacha


----------



## ntx (4 Avril 2012)

Quel gestionnaire de version utilises-tu ? As-tu correctement déclaré les repositories dans Xcode ? Si Xcode ne connait pas ton repository, le menu sera abrégé.


----------



## elodouwen (4 Avril 2012)

ntx a dit:


> Quel gestionnaire de version utilises-tu ? As-tu correctement déclaré les repositories dans Xcode ? Si Xcode ne connait pas ton repository, le menu sera abrégé.



salut
j'utilise svn+ssh
je ne sais pas comment vérifier si j'ai correctement déclaré les repositories; ce que je sais, c'est que dans Xcode préferences/SCM/repositories, en bas il y a un bouton vert avec marqué "authenticated"
toujours là dedans dans l'onglet options la case "configureSCM automatically" n'est pas cochée
enfin dans SSH il y a une clé avec un mot de passe à rallonge, j'ai eu un doute pour remplir ce champ, mais il y a un petit rond vert à côté de la clé

je comprend que sil manque les items de menu "commit" etc c'est que Xcode ne peut pas commiter car un réglage est mal fait mais je ne sais pas où regarder

c'est là première fois que je téléhcagre les sources d' un logicel et que j'en ouvre le projet dans Xcode

Sacha


----------



## ntx (5 Avril 2012)

Je ne peux guère t'aider, je suis passé à Xcode 4 et je n'ai pas utilisé SVN avec SSH. Mais vu que les petits ronds verts sont toujours là avec Xcode 4, on peut supposer qu'ils signifient que la donnée entrée est correcte.

Pour ramener le code sur ta machine, tu as bien du faire un check out à partir du repository ?


----------

